# afternoon turkey hunting



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Was wondering how peoples luck goes hunting in the afternoons. I have always hunted in the a.m. However I will be short on mornings this season. I have access to some timber the birds use to roost. Was thinking about waiting for them to trickle through the woods on way in. Anyone have any luck at this.Didn't want to spook em and ruin my hunting this weekend.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

I have killed more turkeys in the afternoon than the morning. There is an area where I hunt that turkeys come to in the afternoon to feed and make dusty coats. I ambush them there almost every year. Good luck.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I have taken quite a few birds in the afternoon / evening catching them coming back into the areas close to where they roost.
Sometimes depending on the way the season is going I prefer it to morning hunting.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

I really like being out there in the morning...but I actually think its easier to call in a Tom in the afternoon. Maybe thats just me, but Ive had some toms all henned up in the morning, and called the same Toms in the afternoon. In my experience its been easier to find them running around by themselves in the afternoon/evening, which makes them more likely to come check out your setup when the dont already have hens around them. 

for evenings I try to set up between a feeding area, and the known roost...trying to catch them moving between the two. 

good luck!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Rarely need to hunt the afternoon or evening.:lol:


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

huntr4life said:


> I really like being out there in the morning...but I actually think its easier to call in a Tom in the afternoon. Maybe thats just me, but Ive had some toms all henned up in the morning, and called the same Toms in the afternoon. In my experience its been easier to find them running around by themselves in the afternoon/evening, which makes them more likely to come check out your setup when the dont already have hens around them.
> 
> for evenings I try to set up between a feeding area, and the known roost...trying to catch them moving between the two.
> 
> good luck!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

jafurnier said:


>


Afternoons were always the best for us out by your place J!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've taken my share of birds in the mornings but by far the afternoons have been far more productive for calling toms in for me.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

When i started turkey hunting. It was closed at 4:00 PM. Guesss I got in the rhythm of hunting mornings. I will try it if these winds calm down. Thanks for input.


----------

